

How to prepare for the coming IT skills revolution - dean
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9227617/IT_Skills_Jumping_the_Chasm?taxonomyId=14&pageNumber=1

======
cldrope
This article mostly related to the hardware aspect and primarily from the
business (or well-to-do, informed manager) perspective.

I was hoping it would concentrate on the lack of programming skills and
possible solutions but it primarily seemed to very mutely classify "that
computer/tech stuff" in general as they mention both hardware changes and
offshoring software with a passive non-specific brush.

A decent read, even though it holds no value to someone in the industry
looking to produce things (such as software or solutions to hardware
problems).

